# AOKP + MMS issue (APN fix not working)



## CrimsonKnight (Nov 4, 2011)

I've got the most recent AOKP ROM installed from hashcode's goo.im page.

MMS not working, did some searching and found the "Edit APN" fix, however when I put in those settings:


*Name:* Verizon
*APN:* internet
*Proxy:*
*Port:*
*Username:*
*Password:*
*Server:*
*MMSC:* http://mms.vtext.com/servlets/mms
*MMS Proxy:*
*MMS Port:*
*MCC: *310 (should already be there, if not add it)
*MNC:* 004 (again, should already be there, if not add it)
*Authentication type:*
*APN Type:*
It doesn't work. For one thing, the MMC and MNC ports are 311 and 486, respectively, in the default settings. And if I change them I lose service all together.

Here are the screenshots of my APN settings page:















Anyone have MMS working with AOKP?

P.S. Don't tell me to use GoSMS, I hate that app since they started shoving all the ads for their other apps in my face.


----------

